# Beech Hat



## Dennis Ford (Jun 2, 2016)

Technically not a "completed" project as it has only one coat of finish (WOP). I have not turned beech before but will again when I get the chance. It fits me so about a size 7-1/4.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 17 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2016)

Man, that is awesome! Don't recall ever seeing a nicer looking hat!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2016)

Boy, that's a beautiful hat, and it's my size! Probably would be more like wearing a hard hat, though. I've not worked with Beech, but would like to some day. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh my goodness.....that...is...incredible!!!! Very cool Dennis! I love it!


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2016)

Dennis, if it was a little bit smaller I might be taking a road trip. That is cool beyond words!!!! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dennis, that is a very stunning hat. I like turning beech. Wish I had some more.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 3, 2016)

It nearly matches your avatar. Unreal work. Gary


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2016)

That's very impressive and cool! the detail is fantastic


----------



## TimR (Jun 3, 2016)

Great job Dennis, the crown looks to be really well rounded also.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2016)

What a beauty.


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 3, 2016)

That is amazing! I've never seen anything like it. Can you tell us a bit about how it was done?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

The hats always amaze me. Very nice work. Looks like you had a lot of fun putting that together.


----------



## brown down (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow I would totally rock that thing if it fit my fat head! yes I agree with robert could you please explain how this is done or do a tutorial?


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2016)

Very nice hat!! Great work.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm waiting for a nice log to make myself another hat. Someone bought my last one off my head at a show>


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2016)

@Dennis Ford you aren't perchance an instructor this year are you? And if so it wouldn't happen to be hat-making would it? Because if so I am closing down my booth if I have to to in order to take that class.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 8, 2016)

I am not doing any demos at SWAT this year, will come by and check out your booth. Hope you have some nice Boxelder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2016)

Sum beech! Thats awesome.Very well executed Dennis. VERY smooth rim curl. Rubber bands, clamps or a press?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 8, 2016)

I like, a lot!


----------

